# How long will it take RBP to breed again after they are done breeding?



## yoshipray (Feb 28, 2006)

How long will it take RBP to breed again after they are done breeding? Does anyone know?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

mine usualy did every 2 weeks. although I have heard people who have theirs do it every week. however its been like 6 months for mine and they just did again. so I would say 1 week to 6 months


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah! i had a breeding pair before and it breed 2 to 3 week after the first one.


----------



## 85RBPBRO (Apr 5, 2005)

Mine breed once a week. Its kinda nice that way because I know I cant slack on water changes.


----------

